

It might cost you $39K to crowdfund $100K under the SEC’s new rules - ericgoldberg
http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/02/it-might-cost-you-39k-to-crowdfund-100k-under-the-secs-new-rules/

======
esbranson
The SEC press release:

[https://www.sec.gov/News/PressRelease/Detail/PressRelease/13...](https://www.sec.gov/News/PressRelease/Detail/PressRelease/1370540017677)

Federal Register docket entry at 78 FR 66427:

[https://federalregister.gov/a/2013-25355](https://federalregister.gov/a/2013-25355)

Submitted comments:

[https://www.sec.gov/comments/s7-09-13/s70913.shtml](https://www.sec.gov/comments/s7-09-13/s70913.shtml)

Submit comments using the SEC's Internet comment form, due by 3 February 2014:

[https://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/ruling-
comments?ruling=s70913&ru...](https://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/ruling-
comments?ruling=s70913&rule_path=/comments/s7-09-13&file_num=S7-09-13&action=Show_Form&title=Crowdfunding)

The Jumpstart Our Business Startups Act (JOBS Act) on Wikipedia:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jumpstart_Our_Business_Startup...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jumpstart_Our_Business_Startups_Act)

